# The Arts in Your World?



## Ophiucha (Apr 28, 2011)

Or, the pop culture in your culture. Paintings, music, culinary delights, fashion. The sorts of things that, perhaps, we think of less than we do when it comes to religion, politics, etc., yet is likely far more invasive in the story. What your characters wear, what they eat, what they hear, and what they see.

Have you given any of these much thought, and if so, care to share?


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 28, 2011)

Music is the one I think about most. I'm a huge music fan (in my leisure hours there is _always_ music playing) and that definitely plays a big role in my writing. Too bad my writing skills don't translate to song writing... I can write a decent lyric here and there, but I've never written a full song that was much good. Still, I put the snippets in my stories when they're good enough. 

Literature is a close runner-up. I've invented entire troves of fake classics for my worlds. In a world where there is no mass-printing the written word becomes so much more valuable, and rare books really are rare. I especially like to include the "history book that gives a different account than the accepted version" subplot.

The others I might include to a lesser degree. Visual arts like painting and sculpture are mentioned if they have some impact on the story. Things like clothing and cuisine pop up every now and again in my stories, usually when I'm trying to illustrate the differences between two cultures for the reader. For some reason when I include cultures based in tropical areas I talk more about the clothing... probably because I find the clothing of places like India and the Caribbean to be so beautiful.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Apr 28, 2011)

Since my current novel is set in the modern day world (although the city itself is fictional) I don't really have to worry about that sort of thing (can anyone say cop out?) What's more of an issue is making sure that the pop culture and fashion of this decade doesn't intrude too much, creating something that will ultimately be filled with out-dated, untraceable references twenty years from now. Music is a huge part of what inspires me, but I've tried to steer clear of dropping band names into conversations. One of the elves is addicted to The Cure, though, and threatened to sulk if I didn't mention his extensive collection of vinyl records >.>

One day I'd like to re-write one of my early attempts at medieval-world fantasy, paying particular attention to clothing, the visual arts and the various craftsmans' guilds. I feel there is a lot that can be done with guilds, although Pratchett has probably done most of it


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 28, 2011)

I never think to answer my own question in the OP. 

Theodore, my protagonist, is a chef and an actor - at least, he _was_ before he became king - so theater and the culinary arts get a fair bit of insight in this story. One character, an immortal, is also a musician, and I've given a lot more thought than I really needed to in developing the music of my world. Fashion is pretty insignificant, though clothes are mentioned in one scene to show the integration of Earthen cultures into the western cities. Art and architecture is commented upon, but technique seems more important than the actual results. Though I don't make much mention of literature directly, the entire novel is - functionally - the writing of the world. Epistolary, and whatnot. Theodore's journal, telegrams, radio transcripts, radios, excerpts from Theodore's and Dolores' favorite novels/collections, etc.


----------



## Chilari (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a good question, and one I've not really thought much about beyond the odd statue in the middle of a square or in a sanctuary, or music as background to some sort of party. It occurs to me now that I'm basing the main city's culture on that of the archaic Greek city-state, and I haven't mentioned theatres. Which gives me a great idea.

In terms of fashion, I can't really envision what my characters are wearing. I'm no costume designer, that's for sure. I have a vague idea of what types of clothing they'd wear according to teh cultures they're from and their own taboos and customs and whatnot, but nothing specific.


----------



## sashamerideth (Apr 28, 2011)

I have thought about this, I only pay attention to clothing when it is important, or needing to show readers something about certain people. 

Places, I describe as the characters see it, never before a character is aware of it.

Food, now I do a lot with food.  I have people trying to survive in a strange land so food is important.

Art, I only vaguely describe, more quality instead of content. I would like to think that my potential readers can imagine better art than I can describe.  Maybe I should work on that.


----------



## Sigillimus (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know whether or not people would consider this an art, but parkour is something that I love writing about in my stories. If you don't know what parkour is, try typing it into YouTube or Google. If you've played games like Assassin's Creed or Mirror's Edge, that's parkour. 

Aside from that, I really like architecture and so I like to describe buildings, sculptures and other things made of those types of materials.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 29, 2011)

Sigillimus said:


> I don't know whether or not people would consider this an art, but parkour is something that I love writing about in my stories. If you don't know what parkour is, try typing it into YouTube or Google. If you've played games like Assassin's Creed or Mirror's Edge, that's parkour.


 I've seen videos of that before, it seems neat. And I guess athletics counts, at least in terms of the question being asked.


----------



## Ravana (Apr 30, 2011)

Ophiucha said:


> Have you given any of these much thought…?



Always. (Well, except for the food–but I think we've had that discussion before.  Brewing and vintning do not count as "food" for such purposes.…)

Music is rarely absent from any of my longer works, and literature _never_ is… it's rarely absent even from my shorter ones. Visual arts of some sort tend to show up just about every time, too, in some form or another–architecture, sculpture, painting, tapestry, what have you: architecture, in particular, is almost universal for me–though the details (and level of detail about the details) varies considerably. "Practical" arts (for lack of a better term: embroidery, lapidary work, woodcarving, pottery, calligraphy and illumination, bookbinding… no, I'm not going to attempt a complete catalog–not without a specific request, at any rate…) are fairly pervasive as well (albeit not all at once–not even I am _that_ bad!). Theater makes it in occasionally, though usually only when it's a plot element; storytelling about as often, and is more likely to be included for its own sake… especially as a device to provide background information. Dance, from time to time. Cosmetics, rarely. 

Can't recall ever using tattoos before: an oversight on my part, obviously. Hmm… anything else I've missed?


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Apr 30, 2011)

Ophiucha said:


> Or, the pop culture in your culture. Paintings, music, culinary delights, fashion. The sorts of things that, perhaps, we think of less than we do when it comes to religion, politics, etc., yet is likely far more invasive in the story. What your characters wear, what they eat, what they hear, and what they see.
> 
> Have you given any of these much thought, and if so, care to share?


Music plays no part in the world I've created, despite (or perhaps because) I tend to listen to it at very high volumes while I'm writing. Art neither. Food, however, does play a pivotal role in my novel a third of the way in. I'm not quite sure why filling the belly became a hinge on which the plot swings, but there you go. There's probably some hidden meaning buried deep within my psyche. If so, it can remain there. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Ophiucha (May 1, 2011)

Ravana said:


> Hmm… anything else I've missed?


 
I don't see any underwater basket weaving. :/


----------



## Ravana (May 1, 2011)

Ophiucha said:


> I don't see any underwater basket weaving. :/


 
"Underwater" being only a special condition, and not a separate art, I don't feel the omission too strongly. 

(I _did_ say that list wasn't exhaustive.…  )


----------



## Ophiucha (May 1, 2011)

Fair enough. As an aside, there is a singer I quite like who was both an Olympic swimmer and a basket weaver. If only he hadn't become a musician, he might have had quite the career.

Speaking of music, I have been working (procrastinating) on some instruments based on some older forms of modern instruments (in particular, the ophicleide, for reasons in no way relating to the prefix) and then finding ways to use the somewhat modern technology of this world to 'enhance' them. The results resemble a jazz-heavy metal fusion...


----------



## Ravana (May 1, 2011)

Ophiucha said:


> (in particular, the ophicleide, for reasons in no way relating to the prefix)



Naah… would never have thought there might be a connection. 

Here's one for ya: consider the possibility of steam-powered low-range flutes (contrabass and double contrabass)–instruments that normally require too much breath to be practical outside of narrow applications. (Other mechanical power could be used if steam engines aren't quiet enough: bellows, cycle-driven pistons, etc.) Or maybe massive "hammered" harps–piano minus keys. The player could then use hammers of varying compositions (padded, wooden, metal) to produce different effects.


----------



## Ophiucha (May 1, 2011)

Ravana said:


> Here's one for ya: consider the possibility of steam-powered low-range flutes (contrabass and double contrabass)—instruments that normally require too much breath to be practical outside of narrow applications. (Other mechanical power could be used if steam engines aren't quiet enough: bellows, cycle-driven pistons, etc.) Or maybe massive "hammered" harps—piano minus keys. The player could then use hammers of varying compositions (padded, wooden, metal) to produce different effects.


 
I've been looking at a few hammered instruments, but I do like the idea of using steam power to 'blow' into certain wind instruments. I have seen a few of those gargantuan instruments - the ones that require scaffolding just to hold up while they are being played - and that could be interesting. I need to dig out my photo album from my last trip to the Metropolitan, they have a great selection of musical instruments, even odd ones from African and Asian cultures that have mostly died out except in traditional performances. Really decorative, too, which is nice.


----------



## Donny Bruso (May 1, 2011)

Pop culture is something that I would say I am aware of the need to incorporate into my work, but have not done it as yet. Fashion is kind of simplified in a medieval setting, or at least my medieval setting because people are sheep. They will wear whatever the popular attractive person wears, or failing one of those, there is the trickle down from whatever the king/queen is wearing and the nobility all emulate. Peasants really don't have the funds for that kind of thing, so they just kind of wear what they have.
Music is something that is pretty much universal, and of course there will always be famous singers/bands, the only thing that changes is the musical instruments. Art... I like art, don't get me wrong, I'll happily go to museums and look at it, but it's not something I've managed to work in yet, because while it's historically an indulgence of the rich, it is also totally irrelevant to my plot movement (stagnation because I haven't been working *sigh*)


----------



## JBryden88 (May 7, 2011)

"Fashion" I suppose is the only aspect I've focused on. It varies culture to culture, and yet I try not to put any real world modern taboos on it either. Perfect example, pretty much none of my cultures wear clothing out of "shame" or "decency" but more for protection from the cold. Enter the more wealthy nations? It turns from protection from the elements to, "because its comfortable and looks pretty." Enter the southern nations where it's warmer? The fashion is more and more revealing because there's less need for warmth from clothing, and yet still is based on "what looks nice." I wanted to steer away from our own perceptions of clothing as a form of decency in the world I'm building, because it isn't our world, and I'd prefer the idea that clothing is worn because, especially in the northern lands, or in those lands where the climate shifts season to season, you might freeze otherwise.

Or in the case of bandit filled country: you need armor 

As far as other "pop culture," the only reference I really have is a vast library in the south that has information other cultures have lost. I haven't given it much thought though, but I have developed little aspects of each culture and could easily insert things that belong for them.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Dec 2, 2020)

When it comes to music, I often make alternate versions of real genres. My worlds usually have a jazz scene.


----------



## WooHooMan (Dec 2, 2020)

I’ve got more done with the fashions and pop culture of my setting than the politics and religions.
I have a whole text document just listing various music acts, artists, restaurants, magazines, shows and so forth.  I’m not even really sure where I would begin with explaining them.

But I guess the take-away that I’ve learned is you don’t really need to flesh-out every little element of a setting.  Sometimes you can ignore “important” things like history or politics in favor of other things that others might regard as “unimportant” and vice versa.


----------



## Devor (Dec 2, 2020)

Just a heads up that this is an old thread.  Necro threads are absolutely fine here, but it changes the discussion a bit.

For the cultural trappings of Smughitter's sprites, I've got a heavy list of cuisine, architecture, and furniture.  I don't have anything for arts.  I have some poetry and plans for more, but I don't know music like at all, and I've no idea what it would sound like.  I'm not really tackling fashion on the cultural level, just taking each character's clothes as they come.

Sprite cuisine is full of weird proteins, like hedgehog gravy and carrot-fed crickets, along with fruits and no carbs.  Their furniture is a bit like shelving high on the walls and they fly between shelves.  In the woods they sometimes carve their homes right into the sides of an old tree, or else hang their houses from a branch; they're a bit like shelves spiralling out from a support in the middle.  A single sprite might actually have several of these things as part of their home.  They use silver if they can afford something more than wood.  They use paints that change color to match the season, where an orange might be bright in the summer and more pastel in winter or even pinkish in the spring.  Now that I think about it, if I extend that to their artwork, you're looking paintings that are designed to express four different moods, one for each season, all in the same picture.


----------



## psychotick (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi,

Actually I put out the Barton Villa books earlier this year (urban sci fi) in which the main protag is an art forger who basically lives like a beach bum! No style at all. He lives the island life even though he's rich beyond measure. The rich of Barton Villa value comfort and anonymity over everything else, and the artistic value natural beauty over what they can paint.

But the aliens in it (they're human too) live in a completely futuristic sort of world where they live with floating office equipment like desks and chairs, wear absolutely anything they like - or nothing at all, design their homes based on whims and have walls that can be windows or video screens. It was quite fun trying to design a future culture based on trends of today and just extrapolating them. In short the aliens value complete freedom over anything else, don't give a damn about money and technology is no limitation to them.

I think before you start designing a lot of cultures, you need to go back to the basics of your protag / race and ask the simple questions. What do they value and what are their limitations?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Dec 3, 2020)

Why would the aliens be humans? That makes no sense.


----------



## Saigonnus (Dec 3, 2020)

While clothing tends to be utilitarian based on climate and biome, artistic expression is valuable throughout the land. The Ruaka for example craft golems from natural materials and they are generally as much stylish as they are are useful. Most take the forms of animals or the Ruaka themselves, but many are guided by the artists' whim rather than a set form.

The Talutah Ooljee use their cities as their canvas. They are nestled in the boughs of towering trees (some upwards of 1000 feet high) and blend nature and magic and technology (bronze age in most aspects) into their form and shape. Runes engraved on trunk, branch, bridge, wall or pilon absorb light and glow all through the night. Colored flames are contorted into pleasing shapes as they burn, providing not only warmth, but aesthetics. Even the trees themselves are often "grown" into pleasing, aesthetic shapes, forming archways or struts for bridges. Nearly anywhere in a Talutah Ooljee city there are performers, gleemen, musicians and whatnot, aweing the crowds with their ability. (imagine a tightrope walker 1000 feet in the air.)


----------



## psychotick (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi,

They're aliens because they left Earth five thousand years before and grew up in the stars - now they fly around in UFO's!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh...did they meet non-human aliens while out there?


----------



## psychotick (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi,

Actually the ancient Babylonians were picked up by them and taken away to the stars.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Dec 4, 2020)

psychotick said:


> Cheers, Greg.


Do you write that every time you say something?


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 4, 2020)

Since mine is alternate history, I get to inherit the artistic values of the Middle Ages. That already is different enough from modern values to offer an interesting angle here and there.

But I also have non-humans, and I haven't looked into much on the cultural side. It doesn't come up much in the stories I've told so far. But it's intriguing. I would certainly have dwarves have their own artistic values, their own understandings of what constitutes art--_ars_ as distinct from _opera_. Elves would be different yet again. Orcs for sure; less sure about trolls or kobolds. One could make the argument that while you may get art as we define it in primitive societies, you don't get *artists* without cities.


----------



## psychotick (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi,

Yeah, pretty much. It just seems polite.

Cheers, Greg.


----------

